# You can now read your rider comment



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

the new uber driver app interface now lets you read your rider comment if they give you a 5 star...also a 1 star if they report you for serious driver issues


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Dang said:


> the new uber driver app interface now lets you read your rider comment if they give you a 5 star...also a 1 star if they report you for serious driver issues


This feature has been available for some time. You must have just downloaded the most recent version of the new app.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh...lol nvm ty


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, welcome to 4 months ago


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

It's just rolling out for iPhone users.


----------



## Lmartdc (Nov 3, 2015)

Eric K said:


> It's just rolling out for iPhone users.


Definitely a new feature for iPhone users. My driver's app is finally showing all of these talked about features on my iPhone. I can now see the live map while "offline". It also tells me the "payout" from my last trip instead of the trip amount. That's in addition to my total take home so far for the day along with number of hours online right on the live map screen. Great improvements in my opinion.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lmartdc said:


> Definitely a new feature for iPhone users. My driver's app is finally showing all of these talked about features on my iPhone. I can now see the live map while "offline". It also tells me the "payout" from my last trip instead of the trip amount. That's in addition to my total take home so far for the day along with number of hours online right on the live map screen. Great improvements in my opinion.


Yes, Android users have been experiencing this for months. But I guess if I had an iSlop phone I'd be happy I finally got it too


----------



## Umar (Jan 3, 2016)

Lmartdc said:


> Definitely a new feature for iPhone users. My driver's app is finally showing all of these talked about features on my iPhone. I can now see the live map while "offline". It also tells me the "payout" from my last trip instead of the trip amount. That's in addition to my total take home so far for the day along with number of hours online right on the live map screen. Great improvements in my opinion.


I still don't have these features even with an updated app. I'm on iOS 9.2.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Umar said:


> I still don't have these features even with an updated app. I'm on iOS 9.2.


Just like when Android got it, it was a slow rollout. Its been 4 months since the 1st Android version of the new app was released, and still everybody with android doesn't have it.

Looks like they JUST released it for iPhone. So expect up to 4 more months, for everybody with iPhone in all markets to get it


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Umar said:


> I still don't have these features even with an updated app. I'm on iOS 9.2.


You don't have it in your market yet. My market (large city) has the new app on iPhone. Last week, I drove out of this market to a smaller market and tried to log in to see what I could see. Immediately the uber app asked to download another version; once it finished it had reverted itself to the old app.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This is not part of an App update. Even if everyone in your market has the same exact iPhone with the same exact OS and the same exact Uber version, the new interface gets turned on like a California rolling blackout.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

JimS said:


> This is not part of an App update. Even if everyone in your market has the same exact iPhone with the same exact OS and the same exact Uber version, the new interface gets turned on like a California rolling blackout.


Jim is right and I was mistaken. I've been out of out town a week and posted previously on this thread. Checked my app twice today, upon opening it a second time it reverted back to the newer interface, so it's not an app issue.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine kept going back and forth between old and new last night and this morning.


----------

